# Sapphire HD 5850 + HD 6850 im Crossfire betreiben...?????



## Smeagle81 (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Ich hab mal eine Frage. Und zwar wollte ich mal wissen, ob man die Sapphire HD 5850 und die HD 6850 im Crossfire betreiben kann? 
Ich würde ja gern 2 HD 5850er im CF laufen lassen, aber die 5XXX bekommt man ja nicht mehr neu, sondern nur noch gebraucht und dann nur überteuert. Und die 6XXXer gibts schon für 130 Euro neu.

Ich möchte BF3 halt gern in Ultra spielen
Zur Zeit spiele ich es in High und Full HD ohne AA und Vsync
und irgednwie könnte es ein tick sauberer laufen, aber nur ein wenig..ich werde heute noch mal den neuen 12.1 Catalyst drauf machen und schauen ob es besser läuft.

Oder was würdest ihr mir empfehlen mit dem System??

Sapphire HD 5850... GPU @ 765MHz/ Clock @ 1115
Asus P7P55D MB
8GB G-Skill 1333 @1600
Core i5 750(2.6) @ 3.4 GHZ 
Asus Xonar DX Soundcard 
NT 650 Watt
HDD ist ja eher unwichtig

Danke für eure Hilfe, bin gespannt auf Antworten.

Gruß Smeagle81


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2012)

Wenn die 5850 so teuer gehandelt wird, dann verkauf doch Deine auch und kauf mit dem Geld plus die 130€, die eine 6850 kostet, eine GTX 560 Ti  oder GTX 560 Ti 448 oder so  ^^ 


Aber zur eigentlichen Frage: das geht meines Wissen nicht, da es unterschiedliche Chips sind. Die 6850 und 6870 haben einen RV940, die 5850 aber einen RV870. Was ginge wäre die 5850 + 5870, weil die 5870 auch nen RV870 hat.


----------



## Zocker15xD (1. Februar 2012)

Nee, das funktioniert ganz sicher nicht.  Du kannst nur Karten verbinden, die den gleichen Chip haben, beispielsweise die 6850 und die 6870. Der Unterschied zwischen denen ist nur, dass du 6850 niedrigere Taktraten hat und ein paar Shader oder so deaktiviert sind.

Also entweder verkaufst du die beiden Karten und kaufst dir ne gute Singlechip-Karte oder du verkaufst nur die 5850 und kaufst dir von dem Geld dann ne zweite 6850. Die zwei 6850er würden halt nochmal deutlich mehr Leistung bringen, als die Karte, die du dir dann von dem Geld kaufen könntest, wenn du BEIDE verkaufst. Also wären die zwei 6850er von der Leistung her die bessere Lösung. Nachteile vom CF-Betreib, die du bei einer Single-Karte nicht hast, wären dann natürlich Mikroruckler etc.


----------



## Smeagle81 (1. Februar 2012)

Danke für eure Antwort 

@ Zocker15xD also ich besitze nur eine G-Karte und zwar die *HD* *5850*er  hast was falsch verstanden... 

Also daran die 5850er zu verkaufen, habe ich auch schon gedacht, und vielleicht noch was dazu investieren um die 100€ für eine neue. Ich werde mal gucken, ob ich meine *HD 5850* verkauft bekomme. 

Welche Karte würdet ihr mir empfehlen, wenn ich so 250€ für ne G-Karte ausgeben würde? in dem ganzen Grafikkarten Chaos blick ja keiner mehr durch. Eher Nvidia oder AMD??? und welche hat genug Leistung für BF3??? mein restsystem steht ja oben....

Gruß


----------



## Zocker15xD (1. Februar 2012)

Oh ja, stimmt  Naja, für die 5850 kriegst du trotzdem noch mindestens 150 Euro und dann noch 100 dazu...dafür bekommst du entweder ne GTX 560 Ti oder eine HD 6950.

Also ich würde hierbei eher zu Nvidia tendieren, grade wegen PhysX oder 3DVision usw.
Ich kann dir z.B. meine ASUS 560 Ti empfehlen, die gibts für 210 Euro zu haben. Andere Modelle, z.B. die Gigabyte oder EVGA sind aber auch okay.

Ab 260 Euro gibts dann die 560 Ti mit 448 Shadern, die ist dann etwas schneller als die normale und fast so schnell wie die GTX 570.

Allgemein kannst du BF3 ab einer normalen 560 Ti/einer HD 6950 auf FullHD und max. Details mit 30-35FPS noch flüssig spielen.


----------



## Smeagle81 (1. Februar 2012)

Hi... ja mit der  560 Ti mit 448 Shadern hab ich auch schon geliebäugelt  die hat zwei Lüfter drauf ne?? und soll relativ leise sein...  ja ich werde wohl auch wieder zur Nvidia greifen.. wobei ich eigentlich gute erfahrung mit AMD´s Grakas gemacht habe.. Preis/Leistung..aber die 6xxxer generation ist meines erachtens für die Tonne.. meine HD 5850 ist zum beispiel schneller, als die HD 6850er als einzelne Karte getestet...Benchmarks usw.. hab mich ja schon bisl schlau gemacht. Und die HD 5870er ist auch schneller als die HD 6870er, frage mich da halt bisl, warum die überhaupt gebaut wurden wenn die eh langsamer sind... naja.. Danke für eure Meinungen.. ich denke die 560 Ti mit 448 Shadern werde ich mir wohl dann holen, wenn ich meine andere verkauft bekomme.

Gruß


----------



## Zocker15xD (2. Februar 2012)

Nicht unbedingt. Die HD 6870 ist derzeit die Grafikkarte mit der besten P/L auf dem Markt. z.B. leistet sie nur etwas weniger (ca. 10 als die normale 560 Ti und kostet gleich mal 60 Euro weniger.
Ich habe mir die 6870 übrigens in meinen neuen PC verbaut gehabt. Die Karte war allerdings entweder defekt oder hat sich nicht mit dem AMD-Treiber vertragen (es ist ja nichts neues, dass AMD des öfteren mal blöde Treiber rausbringt), und dann habe ich doch 60 Euro mehr für die 560 Ti ausgegeben und die AMD zurückgeschickt. Und siehe da, alles läuft reibungslos. Das mag zwar ein Einzelfall gewesen sein, aber allein um sich diesen Ärger zu sparen, sollte man dann doch zu Nvidia greifen, vor alle mauch wegen Physix usw. Das heißt aber nicht, dass die AMDs auch schlechte Karten sind. Ich hatte lediglich schlechte Erfahrugen damit, andere sind wiederum zufrieden mit ihren AMD-Karten.


----------

